# Steinhatchee pictures



## notnksnemor (Sep 6, 2016)

A lot of clean up.

http://www.ocala.com/photogallery/LK/20160902/PHOTOGALLERY/902009998/PH/1?start=2


----------



## Dutch (Sep 6, 2016)

Dang, they got hit alot harder than Horseshoe. Dad lost a fence and had alot of debris on his place.

The Marina got hit pretty good and all the docks facing the gulf are gone as well.


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 7, 2016)

My uncle lost his boat (which I'm not sure how since it was on a lift at the house which has never flooded.). Fortunately they didn't have any water in the house.  A bunch of people did though.  Hopefully they had insurance.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 8, 2016)

It seems that the majority of the damage came from the tide surge.  I was very fortunate as well as several friends who just by pure luck have property on a little higher ground than the norm.  Anyone on the water got flooded out, which is sad.  The new public ramp on the Taylor County side had its new floating docks deposited in the parking lot.  I think Seahag lost the majority of their floating docks.  Roys got flooded out and I'm sure there are more. There's thousands of pounds of marsh grass all over the place.  It's a mess now, but like any old established coastal town, it's already bouncing back.  Can't imagine what a higher category storm would have done.  Glad it wasn't !!!


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Sep 8, 2016)

Seahag already has its docks fixed I'm hoping to fish down there Saturday.


----------



## skibum (Sep 8, 2016)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Seahag already has its docks fixed I'm hoping to fish down there Saturday.



Post a fishing report when you get back.  Have a trip planned in a couple weeks...


----------



## trubluau (Sep 9, 2016)

We had about 4' of water in our downstairs at Keaton. Downstairs is completely demolished. Luckily we were able to get all the boats out and cart out by Thursday evening.


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 10, 2016)

Our place is "high" compared to most of the area. No flooding, no damage, but a bunch of limbs and trash to clean up. A bunch of folks didn't get by so easy.


----------

